
Showscan - mxfh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Showscan
======
rootbear
One of the Showscan demonstration theaters was in a Chucky-Cheese Pizza
restaurant in Northern Virginia, in the 80s. I went to see the demo film and
was amazed. I've been a fan of high frame rate ever since. Sadly, Hollywood
seems uninterested. I saw the first two Hobbit films in HFR and liked it. I
believe James Cameron wants to use it for the next Avatar film. I hope they
release an HFR version that is NOT in 3D. That wasn't done for the Hobbit and
I think that was a mistake.

